# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  How would I get a cheap copy of Windows 10?

## NateM135

I'm building a rig and need a copy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I'm building a rig and need a copy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can help with that.. you can even download it right from M$ if it makes you feel better..

----------


## NateM135

> I can help with that.. you can even download it right from M$ if it makes you feel better..


It's my first time doing this and I'm not sure how to even install an OS. I'm going to have an SSD with 256gb and a 1tb HDD to back it up. So how would I download it straight from them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaladhjin

Sent you a pm

----------

